# Garage lighting



## Dw27 (15 Jul 2021)

Hello all, first time posting on this forum. 

I'm starting to get my garage into shape to build a workbench and start doing some woodwork again after a long spell off. 
The problem is my garage has no mains electricity and it's too far from my house to run a cable. 

Does anyone have any experience with battery operated led lights that would be suitable to light a garage?

Any help is appreciated, thank you!

Dw27


----------



## HappyHacker (15 Jul 2021)

I think the normal battery LED lights will not be bright enough for your need and will cost a fortune in batteries.

Domestic LED downlights are normally 12V and will run off a car battery. The LED tape also uses 12V as do caravan lights.

If you can find a helpful supplier ask if their LED lights, LED panels are bright, use a separate power supply and do they run at 12 V which means you can run it from a car battery. 

Paint your walls white to make maximum use of the light. Charge a car battery or smaller 12V battery in the house and take out to your garage.


----------



## robgul (15 Jul 2021)

My solution would be to buy a small petrol generator (you can get some which are very quiet) and use that to power the lights. Housing the generator, outside the workshop, in some sort of box would protect it from the elements and also dampen the noise.

As suggested batteries would be a PITA to keep replacing or charging. A generator would also allow a) recharging any battery tools you have, and b) powering low-ish wattage power tools (drill, router etc) you might use.


----------



## sploo (15 Jul 2021)

Caravan and house boat owners sometimes have solar powered chargers for 12V car batteries - one of those might be suitable for keeping a battery topped up enough to run 12V LED lighting.

However, when you say "too far from my house", how far? SWA (Steel Wire Armoured) cable can be run a long way in a trench.


----------



## Dw27 (15 Jul 2021)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone! 
I have a few options to think about there. I think solar panels with the car battery might be the way to go although I live in Scotland and the sun isn't always generous here 

The distance is only around 60m but I'd have to run it by houses, a public path and a flight of stairs and there would be no way to bury it (mostly slabbed area). 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Spectric (15 Jul 2021)

Dw27 said:


> I'm starting to get my garage into shape to build a workbench and start doing some woodwork again after a long spell off.
> The problem is my garage has no mains electricity and it's too far from my house to run a cable.


So the problem is obstacles that you cannot avoid, public spaces would cause you big problems and so as you have already realised you have no way to get a supply. Using batteries is not a good solution because you need power to maintain their state of charge, plus you cannot keep any power tools charged and so the only option is really a small petrol genny, enough power for some LED lights and keep power tool batteries charged.


----------



## Spectric (15 Jul 2021)

sploo said:


> However, when you say "too far from my house", how far? SWA (Steel Wire Armoured) cable can be run a long way in a trench.


But like all things there is a limit, as the run gets longer so does the CSA to keep volt drops within limits. Distribution systems get round this by using higher voltages, hence why local subs are fed 11 Kv but at 230 volts much more of issue .


----------



## sploo (15 Jul 2021)

Spectric said:


> But like all things there is a limit, as the run gets longer so does the CSA to keep volt drops within limits. Distribution systems get round this by using higher voltages, hence why local subs are fed 11 Kv but at 230 volts much more of issue .


Hence why I asked about the distance. 60m should be feasible for a shed with a 4mm SWA surely? That said - I see the OP has indicated that the run itself is not cable friendly.

Portable cold fusion generator it is then. Or solar panels. They might a few hundred million £ cheaper.


----------



## Spectric (15 Jul 2021)

Yes 60 metres is not an issue if you can get a cable run, even if due to the loading it is a 10 or 16mm but once you need to cross a public right of way the local highways becomes involved, read money and communial areas like stairwells and such require a lot of paperwork and co operation with neighbours, just a nightmare. Note he is in Scotland, plenty of rain so rather than solar he would need hydro.


----------



## MarkAW (15 Jul 2021)

Have you considered battery powered floodlighting?

This sort of thing: Work Lights | Site Lights | Lighting | Screwfix.com


----------



## sploo (15 Jul 2021)

Spectric said:


> Note he is in Scotland, plenty of rain so rather than solar he would need hydro.


Good point. Darkness  

I guess rain will run off the sides of a shed roof. Maybe a wind turbine on the top might help...


----------



## Dw27 (15 Jul 2021)

MarkAW said:


> Have you considered battery powered floodlighting?
> 
> This sort of thing: Work Lights | Site Lights | Lighting | Screwfix.com


I like this approach! It's purely for light as I'm not too fussed about power tools at the moment. 
Thanks!


----------



## Terry Fogarty (16 Jul 2021)

I have a 1000w lithium inverter battery i charge every night/second night in the house and its excellent. You can hook it to solar panels as well.

I run an Arlec "string light" that comes with 5 @ 9 watt led's over a 10m length, (you can add 4 extra lengths if needed) I use 3 warm 9watt plus 2 27watt cold white globes. I partially screw out when not needed. When using both 27 watts the shed is very bright.

The 1000w runs lights, decent stereo and any powertool up to 750 wats.


----------



## Richard_C (16 Jul 2021)

One consideration is how long you will live there. If you own it and plan to stay, a small generator might be a good idea and a good investment spread over a number of years. If you are renting and plan to move in a year or so, some sort of battery and led solution might be best.

From my winter walking days, if you are in the Highlands or further north daylight is a fleeting illusion in mid winter. Maybe useable natural light or solar energy from 9.30 to 3.30 so any battery solution will need good capacity.


----------

